# Logitech Dual Action-Game Profile's



## warlordfmike (Aug 15, 2007)

hello i just a logitech dual action & i need to know were i can find game profile's 

need for speed most wanted
need for speed undercover
medal of honor airborne
crysis,crysis warhead
battlefield 2 

i have downloaded & installed the updated software 

also at time's when playing need for speed undercover it seem's like when turning the car it like stick's might be cause i need a profile for the software


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

I was reading up on the logitech and a couple other sites and I think you can make profiles yourself in the software you installed.


----------



## warlordfmike (Aug 15, 2007)

il try to do that but i still would like pre-made profile's 

is there a way to use the controller on my ps2 as my ps2 controller works but the R1-R2-two other button's are not working so i just want to know if it will work or not my ps2 has a usb port the controller is looks the same to the ps2 controller 

iv yahoo search & find nothing??? can it be done


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

I'm not sure, I wouldn't bother with this controller too long any ways.

You should get a Xobx 360 controller as its natively supported in Vista and XP

Microsoft Xbox 360 Wired Controller 
$35
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16874103020


----------

